# Cannondale Upgrade Program



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

I currently own a System Six, which to me is the best bike I have ever ridden.

however, it's my 3rd frame as i have warrantied 2 frames before. just so happens that with use, the Al/carbon connections on top and downtube start bubbling. This frame right now is not yet bubbling, but i can see the outline of the joints surfacing through the black paint. 

I am not a clydesdale either, but i do ride tons and race frequently (cat 3 RR, 158lbs, 6').

i also understand this is not an integrity issue, but frankly, it's annoying. and i don't want to warrant this frame anymore. rather, i'd like to swap or upgrade it.

with manufacturing moving to the east, will this program still exist? and how does it work? how much would I have to cough up in order to get a 09/10 supersix, or even a caad 9?

I was at a lbs yesterday, and they said this is a time consuming option, and that cannondale actually cuts the bb and sends them elsewhere. sounded like crazy talk to me.

will someone (mr starnut) shed a light on this matter?

thanks, folks. i LOVE cannondale and want to stick with the brand.

G


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll let someone else give more details on the actual pricing and process but, it's usually a better deal to sell the frame on your own and get a new one as the rebate through the trade-in is never that high, unless you have a very old and tired frame. In your case, it sounds like it could sell for more than the typical trade-in deal would save you.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

It also depends on what kind of lbs you're dealing with. My lbs is very cool about stuff like that and he would likely in your case, credit you the cost of a new Six frame (since there are no more System Sixes) and you'd pay the difference between the Super Six and Six frames. 

My lbs actually is generous enough in offerin to sell me a new CAAD frame for the damaged frame price ($400) when I don't even own a damaged CAAD to trade in!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

It's cost me $500 to upgrade from six13 to system six, I think this is a fair price.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi ghammer:

It usually amounts to around 20% off the retail cost of the frameset. Cannondale made one hell of a compaign when it launched a sell off of 2009 Super Six framesets for around $1500.00. The retail price of my 2008 Super was $3000.

CHL


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

chl: so what you're saying is that i should expect to pay 20% of the new frame's cost when i trade my bike in? say, a 2010 super six is $3000, then i turn in my system six and pay $600? pls confirm.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi ghammer:

Oh no no. You can expect around 20% off the retail price of the frameset. 

CHL


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

20% of $3,000.00 is $600.00


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

20% off, not 20% of $____. So yes, 20% is $600 but $600 off $3000, that means it would cost around $2400.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Ambiguity at play again. Anyways, to be clear with the trade-in program, you may expect to receive around 20% off the retail price of the frame (in my case framset $3,000 so rebate = $600.00). I paid $2400 for my 2008 SS6 frameset. 

Do not expect to walk into your LBS pay $600.00 or 20% of the cost of the frameset (if valued at $3000) to obtain a new frameset. Hopefully that clears it up.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you can prove the defect cause by Cannondale I would not pay more than $500 for the upgrade.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

I concur with zamboni. If your system six is showing the paint cracks then cannondale should take care of you and will.


----------

